# What's for breakfast?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome, to Talk Classical breakfast café. I will be your server. Our made-from-scratch menu includes classic cafe fare as well as inspired, unique daily specials. Featuring cage-free eggs, organic salads, homemade breads and local custom blended coffees. Come relax on our patio or in a cozy booth and let us take care of you! 

You may order as many entrees as you want. All of our staff graciously accepts gratuities, however, a tip will not be added to your bill unless you request it. Please remember to select at least one of the tip options at the bottom of the menu. We do hope you have enjoyed your visit with us. The only legal tender we accept are "likes" which will be deducted from your "likes received" bankroll. 

All entrees come with toast and your choice of coffee, tea or juice. Enjoy! :tiphat:


*************VOTED BEST BREAKFAST IN CYBERSPACE!***************

Country Scrambler - Scrambled eggs over a grilled corn muffin, topped with sausage gravy- 8.5 likes
"Beethoven" Special - Two eggs over easy, Cheddar and salsa atop an English muffin- 7 likes
Heart Stopper Omelet - Ham, bacon, sausage, spam and Cheddar- 11 likes
Vegetable Omelet -Tomato, bell pepper, onion, mushrooms, Cheddar and Swiss - 8 likes
Pancakes - Large stack of blueberry, strawberry, buckwheat or Buttermilk pancakes smothered with butter and maple syrup. - 9 likes
Eggs Benedict - Two halves of an English muffin, topped with Canadian bacon, poached eggs, and Hollandaise sauce. - 12 likes
Eggs Florentine - This variation on the classic eggs Benedict uses spinach instead of Canadian bacon. - 11 likes
Avocado and Egg Breakfast Pizza - A warm round of chewy crust topped with a bright, cilantro-speckled avocado mash and the perfect oozy egg. - 12 likes
Breakfast Burrito - Two eggs scrambled with tomato, bell pepper, onion, and Cheddar wrapped in a flour tortilla and smothered in pork green chili - 9 likes
Vegetarian Huevos Rancheros -Two eggs scrambled with salsa and black beans folded in a flour tortilla and topped with vegetarian green chili and Cheddar. - 6 likes
Cinnamon Roll French Toast - Two slices of our homemade Cinnamon Roll, battered and grilled - 8 likes
Fiesta Hash Browns - Hash browns with diced bacon, tomato, bell pepper, onion, Cheddar and Monterey Jack and choice of one egg or toast. - 9 likes


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

1 cup bran flakes w. low-fat milk, 1 slice flax bread toasted, w. low-fat peanut butter, 1 cup Italian dark roasted coffee w. cream. Thank you.

I guess this order would qualify as Others.

I'm a good tipper, so make it happen.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll have the vegetarian huevos rancheros, a cappucino (sorry, how much are the drinks?) and two likes as a tip.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Pancakes. Oh, yes. And hold the bacon.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What happened to the porridge? 

(I do like my oats!)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

What happened to the good Scots breakfast aka Belfast Fry - Bacon, Eggs, Square Slice (aka Lorne sausage), round slice, black pudding, fried bread, fried dumpling, fried potato scone, fried pancake (you do need a few carbs to balance the protein!) all washed down with some nice strong tea?

(The heart attack was always an optional extra as was indigestion)


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> 1 cup bran flakes w. low-fat milk, 1 slice flax bread toasted, w. low-fat peanut butter, 1 cup Italian dark roasted coffee w. cream. Thank you.
> 
> I guess this order would qualify as Others.
> 
> I'm a good tipper, so make it happen.


We are sooo sorry, the TC Café only serves what's on the menu. Are you ready to order, or will you need a few more minutes? (as you can see there are other customers waiting)


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

mstar said:


> Pancakes. Oh, yes. And hold the bacon.


Excellent choice. Our pancakes are only made with only the finest ingredients and come with genuine Vermont maple syrup. What kind do you want? As you can see from the menu we have blueberry, strawberry, buckwheat or buttermilk.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pyotr said:


> We are sooo sorry, *the TC Café only serves what's on the menu*. Are you ready to order, or will you need a few more minutes? (as you can see there are other customers waiting)


IOW, *NO SUBSTITUTIONS*.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll have the vegetarian huevos rancheros, a cappucino (sorry, how much are the drinks?) and two likes as a tip.


You certainly may my good man. Here is your drink. The espresso we use to make our world-famous cappuccino is a vigorous blend of distinct character, that combines the body of Brazilian and Caribbean Arabica to the sweetness of Central American Arabica and to the intensity and creaminess of Indian and Indonesian Robusta. All for only an extra five likes. Enjoy. I'll have your rancheros in just a bit.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Eggs benedict, hashbrowns, pancakes, bacon ....

but in reality nothing near it!


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Where's the full English? Okay, failing that it will have to be pancakes.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a big breakfast person. Cereal would be fine.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it OK if I just hole up here for awhile with a coffee and listen to some music? I'm curious, in any case, what's in the Beethoven special? 

Perhaps a friend will join me later and we'll do breakfast for lunch.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> Is it OK if I just hole up here for awhile with a coffee and listen to some music? I'm curious, in any case, what's in the Beethoven special?
> 
> Perhaps a friend will join me later and we'll do breakfast for lunch.


They need the table for other (imaginary) customers. And no refills.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Not a big breakfast person. Cereal would be fine.


A full-scale menu revolt is in progress, it seems.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> IOW, *NO SUBSTITUTIONS*.


It's most unfortunate that you are unhappy sir. At TC Café customer satisfaction is our main priority. Here is the restaurant manager.









How may I help you?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Damn, a Boston BooSox player moonlighting.


----------

